# Aquarius's new tank



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Aquarius just got his new 5g today! His tank is set up and it looks nice!

What do you think:


















2 live plants and 1 fake 

How long should i wate to put him in? Curently hes in a 1g tank.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

If you turn the hang on filter down completely is it quite gentle? I'd put something solid in there like a terra cotta pot that he can rest behind in case the current bothers him.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

the curent should not be a problem its very low. if i see it is a problem ill take your advice. Im woried because the tank is my cycled and it may hert the betta.... Should i put some of my mollie fry in it?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I'd wait a day... feed him sparingly the next week and I'm sure he'll be fine...


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

im going to put the 5g filter on the 20g and the 20g filteron the 5g. I think this will help with the cycling.....


----------



## Andy_Dufresne (Mar 19, 2006)

That would definatly speed up the cycling, just be sure not to put the 20gal filter in when you put the beta in, he will be swimming in a whirlpool hehe.

Nick


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

yep Should i wate a week befor adding the betta?


----------



## Andy_Dufresne (Mar 19, 2006)

The longer the wait the better i would think. The less cycling the betta has to go through the better. But im sure you are very anxious to put him into his new tank .

Nick


----------

